# Extended weekend...



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Had about 2 hours with nothing to do around noon today. Decided to fill the time with a rod in hand. 

Managed to find a pod of decent gills in a local deep res. Think they are still trying to spawn. Caught a few small crappie all colored up still. Was casting way out past them to start. Got hot as hell so got down right on the ramp and put my feet in the water. Not as easy to cast so set my float only 2' deep and pitched it out close. That was the ticket! Started getting good gills.

Brought home 10. Cleand them while I started smoking 2 seperate 3lb pork roasts. Decided to throw a couple fillets on planks for an appetizer. 

Will post follow up pics........




























Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The smoked gills were damn good for an appetizer......



















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have a Great Lakes porter chilled and planned for the final product. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Ben Danklin is good....get some IBUsive if you can find it*. Nice batch o' sunnies*


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Holy crap! Has to be the best damn pork I've ever made!!!









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gills and the pork look amazing!😋


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a good Porter


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

That is a good day with some good food!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Man Attica, you need to open a restaurant. I'm thinking caveman theme with the food to match. Might not become the next million-dollar franchise, but I'd bet you'd get a lot of sportsmen from this and similar sites to visit and do a little carnivore eatin' Looks yummy!😋


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

He's right. I was thinking earlier how we all want to be Attica Fish. Fish Slayer and Master Chef LOL


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I could do a catch/grow and cook restaurant! It does seem like all i do any more is fish, work in the garden and eat so it would make sense.  I'm gonna need a personal trainer before long to keep my weight in check though.... no way in hell i am switching to light beer.

I have only ever once gotten bluegill on the menu at a restaurant and always wondered why that is. Seems like they would be an easy farm raised fish. Bluegill is actually on our dinner menu tonight..... this time fish tacos with jalapeno slaw. Normally use walleye for fish tacos but have been doing so well with the bluegill this spring we are using them instead.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

AtticaFish said:


> I could do a catch/grow and cook restaurant! It does seem like all i do any more is fish, work in the garden and eat so it would make sense.  I'm gonna need a personal trainer before long to keep my weight in check though.... no way in hell i am switching to light beer.
> 
> I have only ever once gotten bluegill on the menu at a restaurant and always wondered why that is. Seems like they would be an easy farm raised fish. Bluegill is actually on our dinner menu tonight..... this time fish tacos with jalapeno slaw. Normally use walleye for fish tacos but have been doing so well with the bluegill this spring we are using them instead.



Crappie fillets are good for the fish tacos as well. Any chance you want to share that recipe for the jalapeno slaw????


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Crappie fillets are good for the fish tacos as well. Any chance you want to share that recipe for the jalapeno slaw????



Yep, i bet fresh crappie fillets would work great. We've tried a few different fish for the tacos and nice big flaky fillets are perfect in my opinion. Walleye or bass (yep, i keep an occasional bass ice fishing) are my wife's favorite. Smaller panfish fillets i just stack up to fill the taco. The slaw is really simple and can add as much jalapeno as you want. If you have leftover corn on the cob, char some on the grill or fire quick and cut it off the cob. 

1/4 Cup Miracle Whip (or real mayo)
Juice of 1 Lime
2 Tbsp Fresh Cilantro
1 Tbsp Honey
2 Cups Shredded Purple Cabbage
1 Cup Corn Kernels
1 Minced Fresh Jalapeno (to taste)


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

AtticaFish said:


> Yep, i bet fresh crappie fillets would work great. We've tried a few different fish for the tacos and nice big flaky fillets are perfect in my opinion. Walleye or bass (yep, i keep an occasional bass ice fishing) are my wife's favorite. Smaller panfish fillets i just stack up to fill the taco. The slaw is really simple and can add as much jalapeno as you want. If you have leftover corn on the cob, char some on the grill or fire quick and cut it off the cob.
> 
> 1/4 Cup Miracle Whip (or real mayo)
> Juice of 1 Lime
> ...


That sounds really good. I might have to stop and pick up a couple of the ingredients on my home tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

AtticaFish said:


> I could do a catch/grow and cook restaurant! It does seem like all i do any more is fish, work in the garden and eat so it would make sense.  I'm gonna need a personal trainer before long to keep my weight in check though.... no way in hell i am switching to light beer.
> 
> I have only ever once gotten bluegill on the menu at a restaurant and always wondered why that is. Seems like they would be an easy farm raised fish. Bluegill is actually on our dinner menu tonight..... this time fish tacos with jalapeno slaw. Normally use walleye for fish tacos but have been doing so well with the bluegill this spring we are using them instead.


I know of a fish farm in Carroll county that used to raise hybrid gills, not sure what their market was or if they're still doing it.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I picked up a new Porter the other day. I was debating whether I wanted to drop almost 20 bucks for 4 bottles of Dragons Milk when I noticed this stuff. I'm not sure whether I bought it because of the name or the style of Porter, Probably both .Its made by Duclaw Brewing out of Baltimore, its a Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter named "Sweet Baby Jesus" 
Supposedly when you taste it, that's what you exclaim. And I did. It is downright delicious.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I've had a few 4 pacs of those and yep they are good! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Try Kentucky Breakfast Stout if you can find it. It's a sipping beer for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

AtticaFish said:


> Yep, i bet fresh crappie fillets would work great. We've tried a few different fish for the tacos and nice big flaky fillets are perfect in my opinion. Walleye or bass (yep, i keep an occasional bass ice fishing) are my wife's favorite. Smaller panfish fillets i just stack up to fill the taco. The slaw is really simple and can add as much jalapeno as you want. If you have leftover corn on the cob, char some on the grill or fire quick and cut it off the cob.
> 
> 1/4 Cup Miracle Whip (or real mayo)
> Juice of 1 Lime
> ...


Tried your recipe tonight and used crappie fillets! It was fantastic! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it! It is a really good and simple mix.

For the fish part.... I have a homemade dry taco seasoning mix I've been tweaking for some time that we add olive oil and lime juice to and make a marinade. Mix it up and toss the fish in it for a half hour or so. Then throw the fish in a hot cast iron skillet to sear off. Works out perfect.

That slaw mix is excellent to add a crunch to BBQ pork sandwiches as well. Trust me!!! I swear the longer the slaw sits and the flavors mix, it gets better.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Glad to hear it! It is a really good and simple mix.
> 
> For the fish part.... I have a homemade dry taco seasoning mix I've been tweaking for some time that we add olive oil and lime juice to and make a marinade. Mix it up and toss the fish in it for a half hour or so. Then throw the fish in a hot cast iron skillet to sear off. Works out perfect.
> 
> ...


Then throw the fish in a hot cast iron skillet to sear off. 
do that in pork lard,it ad beter teist.


----------

